# 32 Colson Rover Motobike



## Steve K (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi:
I am newbie to this forum and a relative newbie to collecting vintage bicycles. I have been going to the site for great information for a few months now, and appreciate the openness and willingness to share information that takes place here.

I picked up this old Colson Rover bicycle last weekend at an auction in central Virginia. The reason I'm thinking the bike is a 32 is due to the fact that the 5 digit serial number starts with the number 2.
It is pretty rough but I want to maintain it's originality as much as possible and get it to where I could go out on a short ride around the block.
The primary issues I would like to resolve are as follows:
1st...As you can see in the pictures, it has a bracket for a light..Can anybody tell me what style light I should be looking out for?
2nd...The rims are for 26 inch tires and don't match, I'm assuming it would take 28 inch tires and appropriate rims???Please advise. If, does anybody have any thing that would work available at a reasonable price?
3rd...One of the pedals is for a ladies bike.
4th...Needs Colson dropstand. (Measures) 14.5 inches from bracket holes to notch in fender clip 
5th...Seat is shot.
6th...One fender brace is broken. (Should be an easy fix by a friend on mine that welds)
Even with all these issues, I still think it is a very cool old bike that deserves to be brought back to a life.
Thanks
Steve K


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sweet Colson, I like where your going with it and think it deserves it. The head light bracket looks original and I'm sure someone has more info on it. Your bike is a 28" wheel bike and there are lots of options but none too cheep. Pedals should be no problem because they had Torrington 10 pedals in 31 and those are fairly common you could also use a Persons pedal. As far as a drop stand is concerned you might git lucky on ebay or you could get in touch with Bud Poe on this sight and he might be able to make one for a reasonable price. I would just recover the seat yourself or have it done and distressed to look old, bobcycles on this site is excellent for seats. Looks like the handlebar stem is wrong, it should be a moto bike type stem which has no rise and looks flat. Good luck with your bike and hope to see more pictures as it comes along.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Here's a pic of my '32 motobike that has an amateur paint job. I don't have the headlight bracket and don't think it ever did? These are 28" bikes and have clad, single tube rims (I have replaced the wood rims since this photo). /r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Motorbikes are where it's at.....*

There are many threads here discussing 28" wheels, some about new wood, some about old wood, some concerning metal clad wood wheels, and others discussing new aluminum wheels that fit these frames perfectly. (Re: P-35's) I will say, to do it right, it is going to be a bit costly. The 700c x 40c tires look great on these, they fit the fenders perfectly. I run Amsterdam cream colored ones on my Mead Ranger. Also, your front light receiver looks identical to the one on my bike. I may have a picture, I'll look. 

Cool old bicycle, and a cool project for schnizzle. You will be stoked and rewarded when you get this thing going, because 28's have a certain ride, unlike ballooners for sure. 

Good luck.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 30, 2011)

*This headlight...*

Here is the headlight photo, I don't have a closer shot. You might have a Mead front fender, or manufacturer's were using a common design or supplier. I don't really know but here it is. These are brand new (expensive) wood wheels shown here also.


----------



## Steve K (Oct 31, 2011)

*32 Colson Rover*

Guys...
Thanks for all the great information. 
Larmo63...The wheels on your Mead look great. What are they? 
Also...If I want to make it a rider...should I go with the wood clad rims and appropriate tire or go with the newer P-35's and the 700x x 40c tire.
I will provide periodic updates as I make progress.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2011)

If you plan on doing any riding I would go with teh modern stuff. If just for display go with clad rims. Either way this ain't cheap! v/r Shawn


----------



## Steve K (Dec 25, 2011)

*Some Accessories Added*

Below are pictures of where I am today with my 32 Colson.(Worked on it this weekend). Still some WD40 and brass brush cleaning to do on the frame regarding the decades of grime and surface rust. Looks kind of ratty but I'm still liking it. I really like the badge.
Thanks again to Jeffery T and Tony P for helping with some of the parts. As you can see from the inside tank shot and where I removed the incorrect kick stand, the bike is actually blue. 
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## pnfkwfl (Dec 26, 2011)

Steve K said:


> Below are pictures
> Steve K
> Greensboro, NC




What is the garden bicycle in the background of picture 1?

Later,

KW Scott


----------



## fattommy (Dec 26, 2011)

*What wheels did you go with?*



Steve K said:


> Below are pictures of where I am today with my 32 Colson.(Worked on it this weekend). Still some WD40 and brass brush cleaning to do on the frame regarding the decades of grime and surface rust. Looks kind of ratty but I'm still liking it. I really like the badge.
> Thanks again to Jeffery T and Tony P for helping with some of the parts. As you can see from the inside tank shot and where I removed the incorrect kick stand, the bike is actually blue.
> Steve K
> Greensboro, NC




I see from the pics she's wearing different wheels.  Question- did you go with 700c or 28 inch?  Also, did you change the hubs?
Tommy


----------



## Steve K (Dec 26, 2011)

*Background Garden Tricycle and Wheels*

KW Scott...
It is actually an old tricycle in the garden in the background of that first picture. It has no badge and was painted a beautiful aluminum silver(probably with an exterior paint for tin roofso
It is pretty old...I should take some pictures of it to see if anybody can ID it. My bride likes it in the garden. 

Tommy:
The rims are 25 inch G&J clinchers and were rebuilt and I found them here on TheCabe, thanks to RustySpoke66. The rear Morrow hub dates to 1932, the front is newer. The tires 27x1&3/8 club roost. As you can see from my initial pictures, the bike had 26 inch mis-matching rims on it.

Thanks
Steve K


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Great Job!!*

So, are you riding this bike now? How is the ride on those 27" tires? 

My wood rims are from wheelfanatyk@blogspot, Google it.


----------



## Steve K (Dec 26, 2011)

*Gone for a ride???*

Larmo63:
Not yet. I had surgery a short time back and have not been given the go ahead to ride yet.
I am looking forward to it though...but only around the block initially.
The wheels do seem to spin nicely.
Thanks
Steve K


----------



## robertc (Dec 27, 2011)

*U Haul?*

Steve,

I missed seeing this one when you first posted and just saw it today. I look forward to checking it out in person. Very cool looking old bike. Are you renting a U Haul or purchasing a panel van to haul all of your new (old) bikes to the shows?


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 3, 2012)

*steel clinchers*

Steve,
    I just got a set of G&J clinchers...is 27 x 1 3/8 the only size tire that fits?  
WHERE DID YOU GET YOUR TIRES?

Is there a cream or white tire that would fit on the Clinchers?  Anyone who knows, please chime in.





Steve K said:


> Tommy:
> The rims are 25 inch G&J clinchers and were rebuilt and I found them here on TheCabe, thanks to RustySpoke66. The rear Morrow hub dates to 1932, the front is newer. The tires 27x1&3/8 club roost. As you can see from my initial pictures, the bike had 26 inch mis-matching rims on it.
> 
> Thanks
> Steve K


----------



## Steve K (Jan 3, 2012)

*rims and tires*

Luckykat32:
The tires were already on the rims when I got them here on TheCabe from Rustyspoke66. They can be found at a very reasonable price.(See link) http://www.amazon.com/Club-Roost-Cross-27x1-3-Blackwall/dp/B001C6DC1A 
I might look to find some cream colored replacements that are a tad wider in the future but do find that these tires do lend the bike to a pretty cool rustic look.
Sorry I wasn't much help.
Good luck.
Steve K


----------

